
Netgear Customers Urged to Turn Routers Off - manyxcxi
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/12/13/netgear-customers-urged-turn-wi-fi-routers-several-models-found/
======
manyxcxi
Not that other companies are immune to this, but it sure does feel like a
bullet dodged having moved from Netgear to Ubiquiti hardware in my house.

At what point are consumer router manufacturers (as well as other vendors that
are pumping out vulnerable IoT devices, for example) deemed responsible for
damages or negligence?

I understand it's difficult to regulate something along these lines but there
should be some threshold for required maintenance after launch, minimum
security advisories (like no global default username/password), defaulting to
no internet admin, etc.

The vast majority of people buy the thing, plug it in, and never touch it
again- vendors should be responsible for making these things safe out of the
box.

